# delete



## waterfowlmaniac (Dec 31, 2012)

delete


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Always ask permission


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Well ask permission!!! But last year was really dry. This year should be a little better. Drive your truck in and shut it off right away!!! How low does the truck sit?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The catalitic converter is usually the culprit for such fires. I usually try to park so it is not making contact with anything that might be flamable. When the vehicle is moving it usually doesn't make contact with anything n long enough to ignight it. I carry 5 gallons of water and DO check for hot spots where I have parked.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There is a reason I ALWAYS have a fire extinguisher when I'm out hunting, no matter if its dry or wet. It doesn't take much before a little spark can get out of control and grow into a big fire.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

dakotashooter2 said:


> The catalitic converter is usually the culprit for such fires. I usually try to park so it is not making contact with anything that might be flamable. When the vehicle is moving it usually doesn't make contact with anything n long enough to ignight it. I carry 5 gallons of water and DO check for hot spots where I have parked.


Spot on! I try to place my truck some where that can't happen but I still check underneath just to make sure there is nothing hung up underneath that could start a problem!!! Any kind of vegetation can cause this!! Better safe than sorry!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

FYI vegetation wrapped around the driveshaft can also start on fire. I've had it happen..............


----------



## waterfowlmaniac (Dec 31, 2012)

If a farmer has crop insurance does the insurance pay for a burned down field or does that come out of our pocket?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

waterfowlmaniac said:


> If a farmer has crop insurance does the insurance pay for a burned down field or does that come out of our pocket?


Yours. Plus any other damages that could occur.


----------

